# It wasn't us!!!!



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here is a piccie I took of Toby and Darwin after I had taken down the living room curtains (they had been wrecked by Darwin!!! so I have put some new ones up)
You can tell by the expression on their faces they are saying we didn't do it, we found them like this 










but they are nice and warm so we might just have a quick snooze before you bin them xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pics, they are such gorgeous looking cats,


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow your cat have the most amazing coat I've ever seen. Sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gosh,another 2 that are getting bigger by the pictureThey really have come on T&D,and naturally it wasn't them...can't believe you'd think that theyd do such a thing:smile::smile:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are little rascals but I love them to bits so they get away with anything.

I didn't buy lined curtains this time though and so far they haven't climbed up them - I figured it was the lining they liked, especially when they managed to make a hole in it so they could get inside and hide from eachother!!!

They are growing nicely. Toby is a year old now and Darwin will be 1 in Feb. Time has just flown past!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hee hee! Little monkeys xx Great pics shows the cats off beautifully with the sun coming through the window!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos - the models are just purrfect!


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww what gorgeous lil rascals lol xx


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh 

They look so innocent lol


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

They are stunning cats!! And Oscar gets that look everytime I look at him lol. Hes always up to something!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh so innocent - not!!! They are gorgeous. Butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful cats! What breed are they?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Toby is a Blue Tonkinese and Darwin is a Silver Bengal.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, such beautiful kitties! :thumbup1:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

That's so funny xD


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol now how could you ever think they did it:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

